

Some rather insane Python hacks: 5y of bad ideas by Armin Ronacher [slides+vid] - tripzilch
https://ep2012.europython.eu/conference/talks/5-years-of-bad-ideas

======
tripzilch
Slides here: <http://pocoo.org/~mitsuhiko/badideas.pdf>

More talks here: <http://lucumr.pocoo.org/talks/>

I came across the PDF with the slides a couple of days ago, might have been HN
or somewhere else, but after I finished reading them, there was a link to the
video presentation at the end of the PDF :) Which is of course way more
informative than some terse slides!

